# New Blue Marble Tiger



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had this blue hybrid tiger baby show up in my tank a while back and put
it in the marina box, but it escaped into the main tank and I lost track of it.

Today after I dumped the Crystal white bee babies into the main tank to grow
up in there, I noticed a fight going on with a black Tibee juvie and another juvie...turns out it was this tiger juvie.

here's a couple of pics of it and its BLUE MARBLE!

I think its a cross between my Royal Blue x OEBT. Looks like the orginal Black Tigers when they first came out, but this one is Blue with orange eyes 


























Cool or what!


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cool! How many shrimp tanks do you actually have?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

3 separate 10 gallon tanks with shrimps.

One is all Blue shrimps, Blue Dreams, Blue Rilis, Blue Wizards, Carbon Blue Rilis, Splotched carbons.

One is Fancy Red TaiTibees and Pinto head Black and whites.

One is Crystal White Bees, Royal Blue Tigers, OEBTS, and Blue Bolts.

I have 2 crayfish tanks...one is CPO and the other is Blue Diminitus.

Cutting down to just two soon. Going to concentrate on hybrid tigers.


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

do the blues not cross and loose the original colouring? like the rili pattern? I thought it was not good to cross neos


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh goodness. That is so beautiful....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Its not a Neo, its a Caridina Tiger.

Royal Blue Tigers originate from Black Tigers same as Orange Eye Blue Tigers did. They were selectively bred to increase the black stripes to cover all the clear areas. Because Black carries a Blue gene, the blue color eventually came through and that's how both of these colorations came about.

Then they increased the blue coverage in the Orange Eyed Blue Tigers to produce the Royal Blues which don't have any stripes.

This baby is a cross between the Royal Blue Tiger and the Orange Eyed Blue Tiger, but its showing the wild markings of the 1st Black Tiger which looked
like a swiss cheese pattern. So actually what has happened is the original wild Tiger markings have come through, but instead of being black they are
blue, sort of a reverse order of the original.

Here is a picture of what a black tiger orange eyed in Germany looks like
this juvie I have is the same look but mine is Blue not Black...so its a throwback to the wild look but its got the blue coloring not black.

http://www.rendo-shrimp.de/epages/62701010.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62701010/Products/"1RS 049"


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

bettaforu said:


> Its not a Neo, its a Caridina Tiger.
> 
> Royal Blue Tigers originate from Black Tigers same as Orange Eye Blue Tigers did. They were selectively bred to increase the black stripes to cover all the clear areas. Because Black carries a Blue gene, the blue color eventually came through and that's how both of these colorations came about.
> 
> ...


I was talking about you 10g blue tank with Blue shrimps, Blue Dreams, Blue Rilis, Blue Wizards, Carbon Blue Rilis, Splotched carbons. are they not all neos?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah I see, yes they are all mixed blues. I love blue shrimps, and as they are
not going to be for sale I didn't care if they were mixed or not. My Daughter
is actually getting them soon, as I am going to devote my 2 tanks to just
my fancy tigers and crystal whites.

As to your question, in some cases they might revert back to the wild coloration and patterns. However some of these new blues are soooo many
generations of blue that the color is stable and the offspring stay the same.

You might get the occasional splotch or rilis but most would be blue of some
variation. All depends on what you want to do or have in your tanks.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Very cool!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool colouring!


----------

